# Win a New Hobo Bag from Borsa Bella!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Borsa Bella is giving away one of their new medium size Hobo bags via my blog! These bags are a great
size with plenty of room for your kindle in or out of a case! So I am asking people to just comment on my blog post and pass on
their latest favorite read! The winner will have their pic of any of her six latest styles.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I. Want...

Must. Be. Strong...

la-la-la-la...not listening!



(posted on your blog, but really, really don't need to spend anymore money on my K2 for a while! Then again, a bag like this would be great when I go to Germany to visit my son... )


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well this is really not a Kindle splurge since it is just generally a great purse! I think the adjustable strap and pockets make it perfect for travel too. Though I am not trying to persuade you.... just saying...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  
Reading through the other posts I was struck by how many of the folks are reading books from authors here on the Boards.  
deb


I just went to the Borsa Bella site to check out the new bags and patterns.  OMG!!  OMG!!  OMG!!  
They are her prettiest yet, in my opinion.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Did it.  Thanks! ....fingers crossed.


----------



## JosieGirl71 (Sep 15, 2009)

I did it too!  Can't wait to see who won!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I also downloaded a sample of the book in your blog pics, The Moonflower Vine.  
deb


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> I also downloaded a sample of the book in your blog pics, The Moonflower Vine.
> deb


Wow, I had no idea it was still in print and better yet available in Kindle format! The copy in the pics was an estate sale find and dates back to 1962. I just loved the cover but never even thought about reading it, I do not even know what it's about, I will have to check it out now !


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just posted a comment. I love the Bag. I wish I could win.


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

I posted a comment, but short of a miracle, I never win anything-congrats to whoever wins


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

BethA said:


> I posted a comment, but short of a miracle, I never win anything-congrats to whoever wins


I am is the same boat oh I did win one thing it was a bottle of wine but I was 11 so they would not give to me 

Sylvia


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Sure hope I win


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Love the look of this bag! I think I may have to take the plunge on Borsa Bella - unless I manage to win one... <wink, wink, nudge, nudge>


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I made the mistake of going onto Etsy and typing in tote bags.  OMG, there are so many great choices.  
I'm not sure they're all as great as BB, but some of them were really nice.
I'm glad I learned about Etsy.
deb


----------



## brenjmull (Aug 8, 2009)

I got a great tote bag from a lady at a craft show that sells on Etsy.. I wish I remember her name, it is the best quality,, has 6 pockets inside, and an outside pocket and room for my kindle and very nice to carry. I love it. I am going to that site now to see if I reconize it.. and it was only $40 .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I found some great bags that they were marketing as diaper bags.  But they weren't kiddy looking at all.  Very nice, and would be great to carry my notebooks for work, K, and other things for a day.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, let's not derail this thread, we've got lots of generic tote bag threads or you can start a new one. Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I probably contributed to the off-topic posting, and since I was only allowed one that I earned I need to apologize, Betsy.

deb


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow 100 entries as of this morning! What even pleases me more is all the great reading suggestions, I have added a bunch to my wishlist and downloaded a few samples. Thanks to all of you from here that have participated!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> I probably contributed to the off-topic posting, and since I was only allowed one that I earned I need to apologize, Betsy.
> 
> deb


 

Normally I wouldn't have said anything, but it IS a sponsor's thread....



Betsy


----------



## PaulaIL (Aug 19, 2009)

Just posted to your blog....love Borsa Bella bags, and love my Kindle!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Just a reminder, this is the last week to get in on this giveaway.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the last day to get in on this giveaway... you must comment by midnight eastern time tonight!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Who won?  Congrats to the winner!! (I wish it was me)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I sent an email to the winner and am waiting on confirmation. I will post the winner on blog, probably tomorrow.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

congrats to winner, wishes were fishes
Sylvia


----------

